# tight as.s hb suddenly wants to buy me expensive jewelry



## erlingyiwu (Nov 22, 2015)

hb has always acted out which makes me feel he is never IN our marriage but only ME ME ME, but not WE. 


i am not a quick and smart person, so didn't realize I need to take action to make him change. 


after years of stupid, blind, kind, i suddenly wake up and realize he is just a wicked evil. 

so 1st step i took was stop washing his laundry since he doesn't help me on Honey-Dos.

2nd step is that i will get out of the house and leave his kds and our kids to him to have my time to my self and my errands. 

i still help him on his kids from his past marriage if he is nice and if he make his kids be polite and pick up their own mess before they leave from my place, otherwise, ALL THE KIDS ARE HIS, our kids his kids. 

anyway, he has always been a cheap a.ss to me and our kids. 2 days ago he suddenly told me he wants to buy me a diamond jewelry which makes me feel it's more a trap than enthusiastic, plus he change his words back and forth, like yesterday he said he put a credit freeze on his account so he has no money to buy promised jewelry for me, then after i said credit freeze only means he cann't apply new credit until he takes away credit freeze, he said ok i will buy you the jewelry i promised. 

then yesterday night he said he wants to buy a new tv, so no money for my jewelry. 


sometime my gut told me that i should pick most expensive one; sometime my gut told me it's a trap. 

i am not a jewelry fan, but his back and forth of changing his mind and suddenly act generously MAKES ME FEEL HE IS UP TO SOMETHING ELSE. 

AM I WRONG TO NOT TO TRUST HIM?


BACKGROUND: 


http://talkaboutmarriage.com/ladies-lounge/303361-ok-treat-kids-differently-family.html#post14327170

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/genera...-go-mother-law-thanksgiving.html#post14327346


----------



## Lostme (Nov 14, 2014)

I'm confused on your post as you say he wants to buy you some jewelry, and then you say you should pick the most expensive piece but then he is making excuses not to get the jewelry. What kind of wicked evil are you talking about? do you think he offered jewelry because you quit doing his laundry?

There is not enough of your story on this post to say whether or not to offer advice on trusting him.


----------



## Spotthedeaddog (Sep 27, 2015)

OP,, How old are you, because my troll-sense is a-tingling


----------



## erlingyiwu (Nov 22, 2015)

Lostme said:


> I'm confused on your post as you say he wants to buy you some jewelry, and then you say you should pick the most expensive piece but then he is making excuses not to get the jewelry. What kind of wicked evil are you talking about? do you think he offered jewelry because you quit doing his laundry?
> 
> i actually stop washing for him 1 year ago. so you agree with me that he is a Wicked Evil?
> 
> There is not enough of your story on this post to say whether or not to offer advice on trusting him.


you mean i shall not trust him? thanks


----------



## erlingyiwu (Nov 22, 2015)

spotthedeaddog said:


> OP,, How old are you, because my troll-sense is a-tingling


i am sorry i don't quit understand what "troll-sense is a-tingling here?" you mean he is trying to set up sth. and i might b in danger? 
thanks


----------



## Lostme (Nov 14, 2014)

If he usually does not get you nice gifts, and then all of a sudden is saying he is/will I would be suspicious.


----------



## erlingyiwu (Nov 22, 2015)

Lostme said:


> If he usually does not get you nice gifts, and then all of a sudden is saying he is/will I would be suspicious.


thank you, i will watch out. 

the day he offered to buy that who knows expensive jewelry, same night he upset me by asking his kids from his past marriage to our bedroom and i ended up slept with my girls since his boys didn't leave from our bedroom until 4am. our bedroom is my privacy, well, down is the text i sent him, do i use word too strong or i sound too overreact? 

I don't go to ur mother's bedroom, why the fack u think u should disrespect me by inviting ur brat rude to hell boys into our bedroom to watch tv without even asking if I am OK with it.

plus He has God damn tv I his own bedroom. 

plus u have problem with our kids u have with me to do stay in bedroom. 


perhaps I Really Don't Care To Help because of this.

And I don't care to be around either when ur Brat rude to hell boy(s) r here.

I don"t guess u want to b around my kids from my pass marriage and help me on my kids from my past marriage if i and my kids from my past marriage always try every attempt to disrespect you when they r here here.

I love u, but that doesn't mean I will allow u to disrespect me or disrespect the kids u have with me.


----------



## SecondTime'Round (Jan 15, 2015)

erlingyiwu said:


> I love u, but that doesn't mean I will allow u to disrespect me or disrespect the kids u have with me.


You don't strike me as someone who models respect for others.


----------



## Spotthedeaddog (Sep 27, 2015)

erlingyiwu said:


> i am sorry i don't quit understand what "troll-sense is a-tingling here?" you mean he is trying to set up sth. and i might b in danger?
> thanks


The question is "How old are you?"
I believe that is reasonably easy to answer.

As for "troll-sense", if you're on the Interwebz and you don't know what a "troll" is, you should stop using the computer and get Mummy or Daddy to activate the parental control features on the browser.


----------



## erlingyiwu (Nov 22, 2015)

spotthedeaddog said:


> The question is "How old are you?"
> I believe that is reasonably easy to answer.
> 
> As for "troll-sense", if you're on the Interwebz and you don't know what a "troll" is, you should stop using the computer and get Mummy or Daddy to activate the parental control features on the browser.


so how old r u? 

what make u think u can talk with me like a Bully and think u can give me ur so called troll sense?

i have found out all the bullies r not very smart. that is why they want to sound or act like they r big to cover up their that not big enough brain.

i am asking u what u mean troll sense is the polite way to tell u ur word of troll sende do not really fit the subject and discussion.


----------



## erlingyiwu (Nov 22, 2015)

SecondTime'Round said:


> You don't strike me as someone who models respect for others.


that is just ur opinion without supporting of evidence.


----------



## aine (Feb 15, 2014)

erlingyiwu said:


> thank you, i will watch out.
> 
> the day he offered to buy that who knows expensive jewelry, same night he upset me by asking his kids from his past marriage to our bedroom and i ended up slept with my girls since his boys didn't leave from our bedroom until 4am. our bedroom is my privacy, well, down is the text i sent him, do i use word too strong or i sound too overreact?
> 
> ...


Is this the way you guys normally communicate? If it is then you have a much bigger problem that jewellery. You cannot expect children to respect you, if you are not respectful yourself. Work on you first.


----------



## aine (Feb 15, 2014)

erlingyiwu said:


> that is just ur opinion without supporting of evidence.


EVIDENCE : Your text, it is full of swear words, threats and vulgarity, what more evidence do you need?

Actually no-one wants to be around that, I would sleep in the shed to avoid that or wash your mouth out with soap.


----------



## erlingyiwu (Nov 22, 2015)

aine said:


> EVIDENCE : Your text, it is full of swear words, threats and vulgarity, what more evidence do you need?
> 
> Actually no-one wants to be around that, I would sleep in the shed to avoid that or wash your mouth out with soap.


go to check dictionary, then u will realize there really no swear in text. 

go consulting a lawyer before u talk about threats and vulgarity. 

if u believe i need wash my mouth with soap, u would believe u need to go back to elementary school.


----------



## erlingyiwu (Nov 22, 2015)

aine said:


> Is this the way you guys normally communicate? If it is then you have a much bigger problem that jewellery. You cannot expect children to respect you, if you are not respectful yourself. Work on you first.


i always respect myself. and u r leaving the subject here, we r talking about my wicked hb and his devil kids which proved by their evil action. 

u stated u want to sleep in a shed. i don't guess anyone can stop u from doing that. this is a country of freedom. go ahead and enjoy ur shed. ni ni


----------



## aine (Feb 15, 2014)

I arrest my case and refuse to spend any more time on your thread. If your hb is so wicked and his kids are devils, then why don't you and your kids just leave, it will solve the problem as it all sounds very toxic.

On another note: TROLL alert


----------

